# Livery yard search continues



## lapetitebruyere (3 February 2013)

Hi, I know this has been asked before, but can you please PM info about livery yards in Edinburgh?

I need somewhere that is viable via public transport.... Currently sharing my horse, but yard is too far away.... can only get to my boy at weekends and just want to be able to spend more quality time with my horse. Anywhere that can be reached from EH11 or EH4 by public transport, can you let me know what you think of them?? I know what yards are about, but as someone fairly new to Edinburgh, I'd like to have a bit of inside knowledge before I make the scary decision to move! 

Thanks, 

H


----------



## JenTaz (5 February 2013)

Have you looked at Morton mains and swanston, I believe that lothians busses go up in that direction, can't guarentee it, unfortunately I cant think of many other yards out that way apart from them and tower farm riding school that take liverys


----------



## lapetitebruyere (5 February 2013)

Swanston has a waiting list alas - otherwise it looks perfect! 

Looked at TF today, but there's no real flexibility for a good DIY and turnout system. 

Am hoping one of the Mortonhall yards will be good - both are accessible by bus. 

Anyone know any "inside gossip" on them? Positive or negative recommendations? 

H


----------



## asbo (6 February 2013)

lapetitebruyere said:



			Swanston has a waiting list alas - otherwise it looks perfect! 

Looked at TF today, but there's no real flexibility for a good DIY and turnout system. 

Am hoping one of the Mortonhall yards will be good - both are accessible by bus. 

Anyone know any "inside gossip" on them? Positive or negative recommendations? 

H
		
Click to expand...

PM me if you like, had horses in Edinburgh for a very long time


----------



## JenTaz (6 February 2013)

Have heard good things about morton mains, alot of my friends keep their horses there, and thats where my little sisters pony went when she was sold, still can't think of other yards as ive always been more east lothian area, furthest out has been gorebridge, would that be too far? as i know you can get a bus to gorebridge but then would probably have to walk a bit or cycle to get to yards

e.g mount skip, stobbs farm, vogrie, and there is also borthwick as well up that way.


----------



## Charley657 (6 February 2013)

I've never heard of Morton Mains.  

Is Swanston the same as Pentland Livery stables?  They are meant to be a friendly yard.


----------



## JenTaz (7 February 2013)

I thought Pentland only done full livery, could be totally wrong though, but can imagine there would be great hacking up there, but no swanston and pentland aren't the same there are a couple of smaller yards dotted about


----------



## lapetitebruyere (7 February 2013)

Am having no luck at all.... Decided to steer clear of Mortonhall altogether as lady was rude in email when I enquired about livery.... 

there has to be somewhere nice on a bus route!!!


----------



## LittleWildOne (7 February 2013)

Please be aware that there is a confirmed strangles outbreak at a yard near Gorebridge. PM please if you need info.


----------



## chotty (8 February 2013)

Try the ones out in currie. Had my 4 year old there a couple of years ago when I didn't drive. There's midkinleith and Easter kinleith.

X


----------



## Edinburgh_lass (8 February 2013)

chotty said:



			Try the ones out in currie. Had my 4 year old there a couple of years ago when I didn't drive. There's midkinleith and Easter kinleith.

X
		
Click to expand...

They are a very long walk up hill from the bus route, on an unlit country road for the most part, so would definitely not recommend this location long term for someone with only a bus as transport.


----------



## asbo (8 February 2013)

Edinburgh_lass said:



			They are a very long walk up hill from the bus route, on an unlit country road for the most part, so would definitely not recommend this location long term for someone with only a bus as transport.
		
Click to expand...

I walked up that hill for nearly 10 yrs, depends what you will do for a nice yard lol, east kinleith is a farm but he takes a few horses in, westerkinleith is the best one up there by miles.

The strangles is not at gorebridge, its at Vogrie livery and riding school


----------



## chotty (8 February 2013)

Sorry got mixed up between Easter and Wester kinleith. Wester's the one that puts on the show in the summer? 
Has anyone heard if oxenfoord has strangles? Got a message this morning saying that it has a 'suspected case' but don't know the original source of the message? 

X


----------



## asbo (8 February 2013)

chotty said:



			Sorry got mixed up between Easter and Wester kinleith. Wester's the one that puts on the show in the summer? 
Has anyone heard if oxenfoord has strangles? Got a message this morning saying that it has a 'suspected case' but don't know the original source of the message? 

X
		
Click to expand...

Yup I ran the very first one there, tis a lovely yard and YO is a great guy.

The gossip mill is working overtime at the moment, lol, vogrie has confirmed strangles, another yard are testing due to liveries moving from vogrie to there apparently, but no other yards have said if they are testing or not that I know about.


----------



## Jenni_ (8 February 2013)

chotty said:



			Sorry got mixed up between Easter and Wester kinleith. Wester's the one that puts on the show in the summer? 
Has anyone heard if oxenfoord has strangles? Got a message this morning saying that it has a 'suspected case' but don't know the original source of the message? 

X
		
Click to expand...

My SIL is at Wester and loves it, OP had the option of here at one point.

If Oxenfoord has strangles then the OP won't be moving yards any time soon....

Vogrie isn't 'confirmed' but the yard owner is being very forthcoming about saying although they haven't had positive test results, its more than obvious that is what it is.


----------



## asbo (8 February 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			My SIL is at Wester and loves it, OP had the option of here at one point.

If Oxenfoord has strangles then the OP won't be moving yards any time soon....

Vogrie isn't 'confirmed' but the yard owner is being very forthcoming about saying although they haven't had positive test results, its more than obvious that is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Vogrie are confirmed by Ian Butts practice and the owner of the horse they are treating who has strangles.

I might know your SIL if shes been there quite a while?


----------



## Jenni_ (8 February 2013)

asbo said:



			Vogrie are confirmed by Ian Butts practice and the owner of the horse they are treating who has strangles.

I might know your SIL if shes been there quite a while?
		
Click to expand...

Oh thats changed since yesterday then? apologies.

Yeah she's been there donkeys years - Vikki and Katush?


----------



## lapetitebruyere (8 February 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			If Oxenfoord has strangles then the OP won't be moving yards any time soon....
		
Click to expand...

No strangles. YO also very honest and decent - probably the best out there! So if she's saying no, then there's not! 

Jenni_ - don't know why you are jumping onto this post. The horse is where he is at currently as you were my sharer and it was convenient to you. It is unfortunately not convenient to me as his owner and now that you have given him up due to work and boxing, I need to think about the best way forward if I don't want to sell him. As for Westerkinleith, I remember you weren't too complimentary about the schooling facilities there. I'd rather you didn't jump on this and tell me where I will or will not be moving from and to.

I may end up just staying where I am as it seems there is no better option. Yard is very good and Yard Manager is fantastic. I have two fantastic girls who care for the horse during the week and he has come on leaps and bounds with them... It's just frustrating that I can't see him more often during the week as he is my boy after all. 

Thanks to everyone who has replied so far... just wanted to see if there were any hidden treasures that googling wouldn't be able to tell me about!


----------



## asbo (8 February 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			Oh thats changed since yesterday then? apologies.

Yeah she's been there donkeys years - Vikki and Katush?
		
Click to expand...

The posts had been removed I think, its very complicated and someone is not being 100% honest, but not my place to post about it here.

They werent there when I was, I left not long after we finished building the new stables, although my sharer at the time bought her own horses and keeps them there, horses name rings a bell, think her horses might have been in the same field x


----------



## asbo (8 February 2013)

The school at Sandy's is not the best no, but its somewhere to ride in bad weather, the hacking is amazing and its a nice yard overall, I still have a few lovely friends from there and many great memories from when I first moved there and it was still a sheep farm with no liveries.


----------



## Jenni_ (8 February 2013)

lapetitebruyere said:



			No strangles. YO also very honest and decent - probably the best out there! So if she's saying no, then there's not! 

Jenni_ - don't know why you are jumping onto this post. The horse is where he is at currently as you were my sharer and it was convenient to you. It is unfortunately not convenient to me as his owner and now that you have given him up due to work and boxing, I need to think about the best way forward if I don't want to sell him. As for Westerkinleith, I remember you weren't too complimentary about the schooling facilities there. I'd rather you didn't jump on this and tell me where I will or will not be moving from and to.

I may end up just staying where I am as it seems there is no better option. Yard is very good and Yard Manager is fantastic. I have two fantastic girls who care for the horse during the week and he has come on leaps and bounds with them... It's just frustrating that I can't see him more often during the week as he is my boy after all. 

Thanks to everyone who has replied so far... just wanted to see if there were any hidden treasures that googling wouldn't be able to tell me about!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not telling you where to put him? Someone asked if the yard had strangles and I said if it did you wouldn't be moving? 

I didn't give him up for boxing, I gave him up because work were putting so much pressure on me to work late. Boxing came back as a secondary as it was something I can do late at night, and its down the road from work. Theres another couple of reasons I gave him up but thats not for discussion here. 

All I said about West Kinleith is it only had one indoor school and it wasn't the best.




asbo said:



			The posts had been removed I think, its very complicated and someone is not being 100% honest, but not my place to post about it here.

They werent there when I was, I left not long after we finished building the new stables, although my sharer at the time bought her own horses and keeps them there, horses name rings a bell, think her horses might have been in the same field x
		
Click to expand...

The yards up that way are in such close proximity that people need to be honest. Strangles isn't the end of the world and is fine if contained and treated, but if its left to spread thats when it becomes a problem. 

Vikki used to share Nicky I think before she got Katush? The grey thing? If you're thinking of a ginger, slightly (well, very) dopey looking ex racer then thats her. She's friends with Lyn who has Chilli and Wheeta?


----------



## lapetitebruyere (8 February 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			If Oxenfoord has strangles then the OP won't be moving yards any time soon....
		
Click to expand...

Jenni - please respect my right to share whatever information I want in my post.... I didn't mention where horse is based currently as I don't want anyone having the wrong opinion of yard - only reason I would consider moving is distance and difficulty of getting out there during week. There is absolutely nothing else wrong with the yard and I have so much respect for how people rallied round, especially when you gave the horse up when I was out of the country.


----------



## Jenni_ (8 February 2013)

lapetitebruyere said:



			Jenni - please respect my right to share whatever information I want in my post.... I didn't mention where horse is based currently as I don't want anyone having the wrong opinion of yard - only reason I would consider moving is distance and difficulty of getting out there during week. There is absolutely nothing else wrong with the yard and I have so much respect for how people rallied round, especially when you gave the horse up when I was out of the country.
		
Click to expand...

Erm- no I did not. I offered to continue to go up for a week or so and you said it was fine as you had it covered?

I'm not getting into a slaging match on here about it. No doubt you've bad mouthed me elsewhere when I haven't uttered a word but thats fine. I've kept my mouth shut and respected you. No matter though.


----------



## asbo (8 February 2013)

Vikki used to share Nicky I think before she got Katush? The grey thing? If you're thinking of a ginger, slightly (well, very) dopey looking ex racer then thats her. She's friends with Lyn who has Chilli and Wheeta?[/QUOTE]

Nikki who belonged to Angi? 

Lyns lovely, my ex sharer has Harvey who is retired.


----------



## Jenni_ (8 February 2013)

asbo said:



			Nikki who belonged to Angi? 

Lyns lovely, my ex sharer has Harvey who is retired.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah! Angi's Nikki. 

Aye Lyn's mad! But really lovely.


----------



## chotty (8 February 2013)

It's okay, oxenfoord definitely don't have strangles! It's vogrie that 'has' it and person got mixed up with both yards! Bloody rumours scaring me! Haha

X


----------



## LittleWildOne (8 February 2013)

I've been speaking to people who are directly involved.
Vogrie has strangles. 2 liveries vets have confirmed it. A number of the yard owner's horses have clear symptoms, but are still waiting for test results.
Mountskip is clear at the moment.
Oxenfoord is clear.
Stobbs is clear.
Thornton is clear.
Gowkshill unfortunately has 2 horses in quarantine. 
NO other yards in the immediate area have reported any symptoms or suspicions at the moment. Hopefully the infection is being well contained and all yards in the area are using strict biosecurity measures to help prevent infection.
I wish all horses concerned a speedy recovery, and am thinking of all owners, whether affected or not, at this worrying time.
If anyone needs any more information, PLEASE message me. I am not willing to post certain information publicly.


----------



## chotty (9 February 2013)

Thankyou for the information LittleWildOne!
And sorry OP for hijacking thread with strangles rumours! 
X


----------



## cm2581 (14 February 2013)

Thornton is a short walk from Rosewell which the 49 bus goes to and also the 31 in the morning and evening. I'm not clear on where you are and where all these buses go in town but are either of those services any use? Also there is Pammy Stevensons new Yard just outside Penicuik and I think it's the first bus service to Peebles passes by the gate. No idea where the service starts though!! Springfield is a little further along that road but the 'drive' is about a mile! The other option is Edinburgh Equestrian Centre, although you could have a fair walk from bus to horse, depending where he is. 

As an alternative, have you thought about a moped? Not sure if that would be an option for you but it could open up a lot of other yard possibilities (or stay where you are).


----------



## lapetitebruyere (16 March 2013)

Have finally found the yard of my dreams..... on a bus route! 

Cannot wait to see my boy more, very excited! 

Jenni_ - any chance of returning his wormer yet or letting me pick it up? Have contacted you a few times about it now... very happy to come to your house to get it. You got all yourstuff back when you left, would just be nice for me to have mine and the horse's stuff too... Thanks.


----------



## Charley657 (17 March 2013)

Yay! Well done on finding your perfect yard.  If you don't mind us all knowing where you ended up, please share. 

Now all you need is some warmer weather (although today was nice and sunny) to get out and enjoy your boy.


----------



## lapetitebruyere (17 March 2013)

So excited about yard and seeing him more!!  Was great today, wasn't it? Went out for a lovely one hour hack - been at the yard all day and just home. 

Will PM you the new yard as don't want everyone on this thread knowing where my boy is going


----------



## asbo (20 March 2013)

Ohh interested to know where your off too as well, I know 90% of the yards x


----------



## Jenni_ (26 March 2013)

Aka, you don't want me to know where you're going 

Drop by the house and pick it up if you like - ill leave it there. I'm working away / late for a few days this week and next so can't guarantee ill be in but someone will be.


----------

